# JBS shipping beef to US



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.northernag.net/AGNews/AgNewsStories/TabId/657/ArtMID/2927/ArticleID/7278/JBS-Outlines-Brazilian-Beef-Shipment-Plans-to-US-for-2017.aspx


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Does Brazil still have foot and mouth jobs has a large amount of the export out of australia.this was one of the reasons they bought am to gain access to Japanese markets and into the us .I have no idea what their plants are like in Brazil but it must be up to scratch to get access to your markets not sure but I think we mainly send grinding product to you guys.beef here is at record prices here.how long will it be for the us herd to get numbers up swmnhay


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Get ready for 50 cent calves....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

We Definitly need to enforce our anti monopoly laws!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Does Brazil still have foot and mouth jobs has a large amount of the export out of australia.this was one of the reasons they bought am to gain access to Japanese markets and into the us .I have no idea what their plants are like in Brazil but it must be up to scratch to get access to your markets not sure but I think we mainly send grinding product to you guys.beef here is at record prices here.how long will it be for the us herd to get numbers up swmnhay


beef cow numbers are only up slightly this yr and way off their peak

https://www.nass.usda.gov/Charts_and_Maps/Cattle/bcow.php


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> We Definitly need to enforce our anti monopoly laws!


What are they?


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

To answer that Ray; it tends to be Who ever has the biggest special interest group in Washington.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, anti-monopoly laws USED to be enforce rigorously, I don't even think it's enforced AT ALL now.....the exception could be that it's been changed and there is no longer a anti-monopoly law as we used to know it, I'm bettin the later......


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Boxed beef can be shipped from outside our borders cheaper than packers can buy and process it in the U.S.

U.S. meat packing operations do not have the capacity to process the beef the U.S. now has available. This is due to plant closures. Our slaughter capacity is only around 600k per week now.

Brazil has Foot and Mouth Disease. It is illegal to import live cattle or boxed beef from a country with F&M.

On November 11, 2012 Congress defunded the enforcement branch of the USDA which dealt with enforcing the Packers and Stockyard Act and also violations with price fixing.

We have been sold out. Our domestic cattle are worthless.

It will be blamed on the repealing of COOL.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tim that is good information to know.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

One thing about it when they ship meat in and people go to coming down with all kind of unknown diseases they can blame nafta.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to see some transparency in the packing industry. I just can't believe the margins are that low that the plant closures are not just another way to put it to the producers. Sure no drop in the grocery stores up here.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Canadian cow numbers have been neutral for the past year and down from 2014 levels slightly.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Look you guys I hope will agree with me if it's a fair playing field so be it But when you have a multi national like jobs that can shift not only you guys but us as well.When the bought out a.m.h. they put on their own trucks to cart stock.the figures I think for australia is low 20 million herd lowest in sometime.you cattle guys will know but I think it's grinding beef not the hi end .Japan Korea we go head to head,and I think grass feed or as it's sold know range feed.We are clean and green no foot and mouth no bse no rabies.that why our ag minster chucked Johnny deeps dogs out of the country.It not hard to see who Hillary will be looking after.we had the same trouble with Labour party.if your in ag it's hard to get anything done with a minster who does not give a rat,s are about farmers.as a foot note we do export a lot of the heard live ,personally I am against that it takes jobs out of the country,if wages stays in the country it helps everyone I did see Australian kill expenses are some of the dearest in the world.and if you could do use all a favor vote


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

I ve got to get better glasses JBS they control 70% of export kill capacity here..The processors are whinging about high prices, I don't see to many cattle farmers biding against the processors.18 months ago prices crashed with the drought and the processors made a fortune.on of them gave their workers a 15 thousand dollars bonus on top of the overtime.supply and demand I can handle,it's when you get complexity with the big players.on question how many cattle in the us.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We have to look at current slaughter capacity rather than our past cattle herd numbers. When we close American slaughter facilities with a 2,500 per day kill capacity then it lessens the "demand" side of "supply and demand".

We also do not have the feedlot capacity we had just 2 years ago.

Remember when we were getting $1250 for a calf that normally would have peaked at $750?

The profits did not make it to the feedlots. Cow/calf operations made record profits. Stocker operators did as well when they sold to the feeders. After feeding and finishing the cattle, the feedlots should have received a nice profit. Supply and demand again.

The meat packers let the fed cattle back up on the feedlots. When the cattle owners could not afford to feed them any more, they sold at huge discounts. The feedlots absorbed the $500 extra the cow/calf guy initially received.

The smaller feedlots went under.

Large ones were also forced to close. Our politics affect our fellow bovine friends on both sides of the border.

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/video/canadas-largest-feedlot-closes

The sad part is there is no quick fix.

Remember that the meat packers control pork and chicken. They make a profit off the farms and processing. Not so with cattle. Their only means of price control is to reduce slaughter numbers. That restricts the flow and demand for live cattle.

I better shut up and get back to hauling water. We are in week three of a D3 drought. Been pumping and hauling 1500 gallons a day since August. Pastures are gone, been feeding full winter rations for a few weeks now.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I better shut up and get back to hauling water. We are in week three of a D3 drought. Been pumping and hauling 1500 gallons a day since August. Pastures are gone, been feeding full winter rations for a few weeks now.


Feel for yah, I'll gladly ship our rain your way. Finally have a lot of beans ready to cut, but no weather for it, had 2" last week, got another 1/4" last night and drizzling now.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Tim/south great times at the moment I, m flat out pumping water because I have to much your pumping to because you have to little moisture. And as maxwell smart would say (and loving it).This is my theory with the livestock job supply and demand, to increase cattle numbers X amount of heifers have to be held back,time breeding, joining etc,not sure what time frame we put in from cow,heifer,steer/heifer for slaughter, but with what ever time frame X amount more people have increased into the market that can afford beef.i feel we in australia will with drought,people to own work and run these farms would not be to far of peak production.we are and will have a major problem filling jobs with quality workers,from cow boys truck drivers feedlot workers meat packers sale yards,and even your shop butchers etc,without even us the farmer,who goes out every day with the odds often stacked against use.average age farmers here. 63 Japan 82.i think other countries India China, Indonesia etc will expand their growth at our expense. Cheap Labour and they still have the survival instinct. AS WE know kids will tell you the meat comes from the super market.being a large country with a small population mostly living in city's australia faces a lot of problems which we are see know.mining was great for the cities but destroy rural economy. Bit hard to find someone to work for 20 dollars and hour when they were getting 40 plus in the mines.we have the same thing here that you guys are having with Saudi, s China and even us and Canadian buying up country. I go against the grain here with my mates, that we need overseas investment to keep the country going.it,s better to have these people to work with then lose the whole country to other countries with larger population there's only 24 million of us indonesia 123 millions.know you know why we love you like brothers when it comes to our defense anyway got of topic again the question is how long we will see beef prices stay up here will be interesting


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Enjoy them as long as they last and hold some back for slimmer calf prices.
But it shore is nice while it last I rember I had a 303 pound calf bring 3.00 a pound God I miss those days.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep a brazilian company in the USA which is btw the WORLDS largest cattle feeders along with owning several MAJOR meatpacking houses based at Greeley Colorado .What is WRONG with this ?What the hell are they even able to own any MAJOR food source in the USA ? Did not use to be that way, we been sold down the river again .This is old news to me due to there is a large yard 5 miles from me they bought a few years ago.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

As we speak JBS and 11 other operators are under investigation for rigging markets.a new sales yard was built and on the first sale the buyer decided not to turn up for the sale because they didn't like the way the cattle were being weighed.they wanted after the sale the yard operators before.By law each operator is to work independent of the others,but the we're operating as a cartel. I mean 1 or 2 not turning up but 12 if that shonky.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JBS feedlots
https://fiveriverscattle.com/pages/default.aspx


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems the Department of Justice needs to investigate more than John Deere's recent acquisition....this dang beef fiasco has much more far reaching effects than planting equipment.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just like every thing else money talks bull $hit walks.
We will be lucky if they don't start charging us to raise beef for them so we can really go in the hole.


----------

